# My story with gerd…



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm only about 34 and was diagnosed with gerd which was really unexpected given I been healthy for most part of my life until several years back&#8230;

After my food allergy issue began, I realized certain food I couldn't eat. The no list : broccoli, hybrid mango, apple, pear, napa cabbage, pea.

And I also suspect a gmo element. And I won't say this is definitively because such a claim is hard to proven. But I also developed malaise/digestive discomfort with a lot of processed food. But when I eliminated processed foods and eaten organic, I was a whole lot better.

Even though I don't have definitive prove gmos messes me up. I find it too much coincidence when I go on organic version of the suspected ingredient, I feel hella lot better, and I been testing for an extensive period.

Then I did some research into gmos and find this whole big controversy that seem to center around money and corruption. And what's messed up is seemingly big biotechs like Monsanto has been blocking safety research from outside sources so how the hell you suppose to test objectively how safe gmos are?

From the researches I done, the suggestion was that gmos could cause all sorts of health problems include digestive. I mean I haven't found any other plausible explanation.

I went to see some family doctor that didn't seem to understand gmo dangers very much which was kind of frustrating. And I told of digestive issue so the doc sent me to gi doc for endoscope and was disgnosed mild gerd. And they gi doc and family doc both recommend ppi which I found risk info about so after careful consideration I rejected it&#8230;

I'm kinda pissed they would recommend something that was surrounded by possible corruption&#8230;

chris kresser sure had a different ppi opinion than those docs:

"Drug companies make *$7 billion* a year selling acid suppressing drugs - primarily proton pump inhibitors (PPIs) like Prilosec and Aciphex.",

"Why you should think twice about taking acid-suppressing drugs.

Acid stopping drugs *promote bacterial overgrowth, weaken our resistance to infection, reduce absorption of essential nutrients, and increase the likelihood of developing IBS, other digestive disorders, and cancer*. The pharmaceutical companies have always been aware of these risks. When acid-stopping drugs were first introduced, it was recommended that they not be taken for more than six weeks. Clearly this prudent advice has been discarded, as it is not uncommon today to encounter people who have been on these drugs for decades - not weeks." - http://chriskresser.com/is-gerd-an-autoimmune-disease

And also, the docs didn't even prescribe the fodmap to me, it was something I discovered accidently from kresser: http://chriskresser.com/got-digestive-problems-take-it-easy-on-the-veggies

After checking the fodmap, my pervious allergies made a lot of sense. The fodmap could've save me a lot of trouble had I known about it.

It makes me angry that the docs didn't prescribe such valuable information like fodmap and instead just prescribe ppi righ off the bat.

It does make me wonder how much conflict of interest there were in docs prescribing ppi to patients: http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2009/jan/15/drug-companies-doctorsa-story-of-corruption/?pagination=false

I feel something is really messed up with our society. Gmo biotechs could've been causing gi sickness in other society and other ailments but no one is looking into this objectively. Just consider the implication for a moment, they can turn a perfectly healthy person sick after years of exposal to their gmo BS. And then the patient would have to seek treatment(possible expensive and out of pocket), so they could be ruining a lot of innocent people out their and get away with it cuz no ones looking into it or allowed to look in to.

Now there's a real unethical case you have there&#8230;

And I like to add that the digestive discomfort I got from eating fodmap bad food has disrupted my sleep and thinking which has been big problems until I discovered the fodmap chart.

Open-minded docs like hyman has talked about the brain- gut connection, about how the two might be connected so gut sickness can mess up your head and vice-versa.


----------

